# Bettina Cramer Ooops (3x)



## Rolli (26 Feb. 2010)




----------



## schlaubi (26 Feb. 2010)

Da sehen wir was uns heute beim Fsf fehlt


----------



## audia2 (26 Feb. 2010)

danke für bettina


----------



## neman64 (26 Feb. 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Einsichten von unten.


----------



## mumell (28 Feb. 2010)

danke für die schönen Einblicke


----------



## jogger (28 Feb. 2010)

:thumbup:immer wieder gerne gesehen


----------



## NAFFTIE (28 Feb. 2010)

danke


----------



## hoggle1848 (1 März 2010)

*sabber*  danke


----------



## qyxcvbnm12 (1 März 2010)

Diese Frau ist klasse. Vielen Dank-


----------



## sway2003 (1 März 2010)

Das waren noch Zeiten....!


----------



## TTranslator (3 März 2010)

Danke für die pics.
Und Danke an den Kameramann, der diese Einblicke immer so schön einfängt.


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2010)

Ich mag weiß


----------



## ich999999 (3 März 2010)

Wunderbar


----------



## rideman (4 März 2010)

jouuuw


----------



## Laetus (4 März 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## kodewe (4 März 2010)

klasse
danke!


----------



## chaebi (5 März 2010)

Danke! Genial!


----------



## Sonne18 (6 März 2010)

Danke ! 

Bettina mag ich einfach !


----------



## Don Lupo (6 März 2010)

warum muss betti ständig einen slip tragen?


----------



## sixkiller666 (6 März 2010)

danke für die schönen einblicke


----------



## mikkka007 (7 März 2010)

Don Lupo schrieb:


> warum muss betti ständig einen slip tragen?



tut sie nicht wenn sie bei mir ist trägt sie _keinen_ den sie weiss was einem gentlerman gefällt... rofl3


----------



## kervin1 (7 März 2010)

Nette Einblicke, Danke!


----------



## ChuckYaeger (7 März 2010)

:thumbup:1A Gallery einer wunderschönen Frau


----------



## lackystrike (7 März 2010)

wow schicke schick


----------



## hunter809 (7 März 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fr33chen (8 März 2010)

Das sind doch mal gaaanz dezente Einsichten :thumbup:


----------



## gaertner23 (20 Apr. 2010)

:thumbup:ich will Bettina wieder im FFS sehen statt dem "Hähnchen".


----------



## shorty1383 (21 Apr. 2010)

ein klassiker! vielen dank


----------



## bimimanaax (21 Apr. 2010)

danke für die bilder


----------



## G3GTSp (20 Okt. 2011)

danke für sexy Bettina


----------



## posemuckel (20 Okt. 2011)

Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## bock1993 (21 Okt. 2011)

geilllll


----------



## Urmel001 (21 Okt. 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## fsk1899 (23 Okt. 2011)

von ihr würd ich gerne viel mehr sehen.


----------



## WildWolff (23 Okt. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
danke dir 
für die tollen aussichten 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Franky0004 (23 Okt. 2011)

rolli schrieb:


>


sehr sehr geile Frau


----------



## [email protected] (23 Okt. 2011)

sie ist die beste


----------



## Motor (29 März 2012)

schade das man sie so selten sieht


----------



## netbook2334 (25 Sep. 2012)

VIELEN dank für die drei


----------



## Kane86 (26 Sep. 2012)

Mehr davon ...:thx::WOW::WOW:


----------



## ratenhamster (26 Sep. 2012)

die gute alte Zeit des FFS


----------



## giuseppe (26 Sep. 2012)

HOOT HOOOOOOT:thumbup:


----------



## Fischi2011 (26 Sep. 2012)

klasse bilder


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schöne Einsichten bei Bettina.


----------



## Dall0427 (27 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Caps, Danke


----------



## ratte666 (27 Sep. 2012)

:crazy:da wär ich gern das höschen


----------



## schlusenbauer (4 Okt. 2012)

tolle schanppschüsse


----------



## Formwandler.30 (6 Okt. 2012)

echtes ooooops


----------



## stescho (6 Okt. 2012)

sehr lecker


----------



## Dynamite (7 Okt. 2012)

das ist das, was Frühstücksfernsehen so abwechlungsreich macht...


----------



## meisterrubie (7 Okt. 2012)

Bettina war die beste bei FFS:thx:


----------



## michel90 (7 Okt. 2012)

betti die oopsqueen:thx:


----------



## bernersabine (8 Okt. 2012)

schöne Einblicke
leider momentan zu selten


----------



## klinger (8 Okt. 2012)

wow sehr heisse nsichten---danke


----------



## hajue77 (8 Okt. 2012)

hihi, tolle sitzposition


----------



## poulton55 (8 Okt. 2012)

Nice, Nice


----------



## Motor (8 Okt. 2012)

ist schon ein bisschen länger her aber immer wieder schön anzusehen.Danke dafür


----------



## dizei (8 Okt. 2012)

ja ja unsere betty:thumbup:


----------



## bigi06 (23 Dez. 2012)

lecker schnitte die bettina


----------



## Motor (23 Dez. 2012)

schlaubi schrieb:


> Da wir was uns heute beim Fsf fehlt



das sehe ich genau so,die Damen sollten sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen


----------



## tommi1967 (30 Dez. 2012)

eine echt heiße frau


----------



## LEAX (30 Dez. 2012)

Bettina war die Bereicherung im Frühstücksfernsehen


----------



## Kimmelpauer (2 Jan. 2013)

nette betty...


----------



## watcha (2 Jan. 2013)

sitzen will gelernt sein


----------



## Fonz (2 Jan. 2013)

Eine der schönsten deutschen Frauen Danke


----------



## ray1811 (5 Okt. 2013)

danke für die schönen Einblicke :thumbup:


----------



## CBB (9 Okt. 2013)

morgens früh um sechs


----------



## rytchi (5 Nov. 2013)

und schön hoch das bein gggg


----------



## frankegerhard10 (5 Nov. 2013)

Ohne slip wäre besser


----------



## fredclever (5 Nov. 2013)

Danke sehr für die nette Betti


----------



## robfree26 (5 Nov. 2013)

thanks very nice


----------



## asd (6 Nov. 2013)

danke!

is cool ja.


----------



## Phate76 (14 Nov. 2013)

So macht aufstehen Spass


----------



## ilovelegs (30 Nov. 2013)

Oh jaaaa die sau


----------



## Dudelzack (5 Dez. 2013)

Immer ein Augenschmaus THX


----------



## stürmerstar (20 Juli 2014)

wow, danke 
super pics


----------



## Drats (4 Aug. 2014)

Ja ist schade das die damen beim FFS jetzt den rok unter die beine machen. Das sieht so blöde aus.


----------



## Dragirot (4 Aug. 2014)

Schöne Einblicke,danke für Bettina


----------



## handson (19 Aug. 2014)

Bettina war immer die geilste im Deutschen Fernsehen! Schade, dass sie kaum noch zu sehen ist.


----------



## allican (12 Sep. 2014)

wow danke


----------



## dazed (13 Sep. 2014)

Klasse die Frau


----------



## haris (21 Sep. 2014)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## pbolasz (24 Okt. 2014)

danke Bettina....


----------



## audi07 (24 Okt. 2014)

Leider nicht in HD ^^


----------



## orgamin (26 Okt. 2014)

Das waren noch Zeiten ;-) solche Einblicke gab es ja früher öfter mal :-( heute leider nur noch selten :-(


----------



## butters (26 Okt. 2014)

Alt aber gut.


----------



## Belphegor (26 Okt. 2014)

immer wieder schön


----------



## urlaub (27 Okt. 2014)

Rolli schrieb:


>



sie ist einer der charmantes und hübsch anzusehen:thx:


----------



## hubu (27 Okt. 2014)

thanks...


----------



## lubbi (19 Nov. 2014)

lecker Mädchen


----------



## Muki (20 Nov. 2014)

Schade, dass man sie nicht mehr so oft sehen kann


----------



## ToYaTS (9 Dez. 2014)

danke für das schöne bild


----------



## SNoir (10 Dez. 2014)

:drip:

:thx:


----------



## emma2112 (11 Dez. 2014)

Danke für Bettina!


----------



## bogenhd (13 Dez. 2014)

Schade das sie nicht mehr dabei ist!


----------



## samufater (13 Dez. 2014)

lecker Mädchen


----------



## michelle99 (14 Dez. 2014)

danke für die schönen Einblicke


----------



## lordus14 (21 Dez. 2014)

wonderful phots, special upskirts...


----------



## Emil Müller (23 Dez. 2014)

Good old days :thumbup:


----------



## Huette (29 Dez. 2014)

Wie wenns absicht wär


----------



## Armageddon1981 (30 Dez. 2014)

hahahaha, bei so ner frühen Uhrzeit, kann die gute Frau ja auch (noch) nicht auf alles achten^^


----------



## Stars_Lover (17 Jan. 2015)

danke für die einblicke


----------



## robotics2002 (18 Jan. 2015)

Danke für die heißen Bilder


----------



## justplainmak (22 März 2015)

simply amazing...of the best i've seen so far


----------



## biber111 (23 März 2015)

mehr davon ...


----------



## matti498 (25 März 2015)

danke für die bilder


----------



## nato25 (25 März 2015)

Kleiner Einblick, sehr schön!


----------



## jeanes224 (28 März 2015)

ich muss morgen fernseh gucken =P


----------



## olafson (29 März 2015)

hier gewährt Sie endlich mal schöne Einsichten


----------



## Dienstleister1 (6 Apr. 2015)

Schade, daß sexy Bettina nicht mehr im Frühstücksfernsehen zu sehen ist


----------



## Dienstleister1 (10 Apr. 2015)

Schade, daß diese sexy Frau nicht mehr im Frühstücksfernsenen zu sehen ist


----------



## Neubert184 (10 Apr. 2015)

danke für die schönen Einblicke


----------



## wolke66 (12 Apr. 2015)

Danke Dir für den netten Blick in die Vergangenheit


----------



## Dienstleister1 (12 Apr. 2015)

Bettina ist heiß, auch mit Slip


----------



## darkwell999 (3 Apr. 2016)

3 super caps danke


----------



## rossi69 (31 Mai 2016)

show what u got  thx


----------



## joshuax (14 Juni 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## toomee (3 Juni 2017)

Danke für Bettina!


----------



## Rantanplan (13 Juni 2017)

danke, top......


----------



## xynbublnob (8 Nov. 2017)

Danke für Bettina


----------



## Schwarzeneger (8 Nov. 2017)

Schöne Beine hat Sie


----------



## Glasauge (19 Dez. 2017)

Ja, Nostalgie schadet nie


----------

